# Rescued--2 Labs in Stokes County Shelter NC need rescue



## GoldenMum

These guys are running out of time, anyone who knows of any lab rescue groups? I spoke to Sarah, but she only sent me pics, I'll get more info from her tomorrow, they are beautiful...poor babies!


Here's the pictures of the two labs we talked about. Thanks for any quick
help you can give us with them. They need to be out of here!!!
Sarah

UPDATE:


Sampson is the 3 year old golden lab
Ginger is the 6 year old chocolate lab. Ginger is spayed and house broken. 
Both were said to be good with children.
Sampson (the golden one) is VERY strong, Ginger, on the other hand is more calm. 
They are both very good dogs and seem to do fine with other animals also.
That is all the information I have on them.
Thank you,
Sarah

Sampson has not been heartworm tested, however, we can do that, but there is a $10 fee. Sampson appears to have been neutered. __________________




*Picture 001.jpg*
51K View Download *Picture 002.jpg*
102K View Download *Picture 003.jpg*
45K View Download *Picture 005.jpg*
83K View Download *Picture 006.jpg*
40K View Download


----------



## Karen519

*Two Purebred labs at Stokes Contact Info*

*Two Purebred labs at Stokes Contact Info*


PLEASE contact Sarah at the shelter at 336-994-2788... also please forward on your lists so we can save these kids.. there are also two pure bred labs there, a white one and a black one, am waiting on the pics for those.. 
THANKS for all you do!!!

Mona Triplett
Executive Director
Stokes County Humane Society
stokescvountyhumanesociety.com
PO Box 102 
Danbury NC 27106
336-994-6117 

***DAWN:
THANKS FOR POSTING THEIR PICS. I EMLD. MY FRIENDS ON LAB FORUM.
IF YOU GET MORE INFO ON THEM FROM SHELTER PLEASE EMAIL ME.
KAREN
[email protected]*


----------



## mylissyk

The pictures don't work, can someone attach them instead of just putting the text in?


----------



## Karen519

*Mylissk*

Myllisk

I will attach in just a few minutes. Stokes sent no description with them, I emld. them for one but will have to wait!!

here are the labs:
There is a PUREBRED YELLOW LAB AND A PUREBRED CHOCOLATE LAB:


----------



## GoldenMum

Stokes County just emailed me this:

Sampson is the 3 year old golden lab
Ginger is the 6 year old chocolate lab. Ginger is spayed and house broken. 
Both were said to be good with children.
Sampson (the golden one) is VERY strong, Ginger, on the other hand is more calm. 
They are both very good dogs and seem to do fine with other animals also.
That is all the information I have on them.
Thank you,
Sarah

Sampson has not been heartworm tested, however, we can do that, but there is a $10 fee. Sampson appears to have been neutered.


----------



## GoldenMum

I just spoke with Sarah yet again! These two were owner surrenders from the same home. They were moving and unable to take them. That is all that is known, and they are overdue for being PTS...any help must come quickly, please keep Stokes county updated with any chances that might buy them more time!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

I emld. a Lab Rescue in NC Sandy told me to.
In about 30 mins. I will be offline for about 3 hrs.

I emld. the shelter and told them who we are contacting etc. and asked how long these two have.

Can you please go here and email all of the Lab Rescues in NC, SC, and VA and any other state that his nearby for them?

Labrador Retriever Rescue Groups


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

Dawn

I just sent you an email.
Moorelabs called Sarah and they want the labs HW Tested first and Sarah won't take their credit card for the tests.
Are you near this shelter


----------



## GoldenMum

:doh:OMG!!!! Moore labs is a girl I worked with in labor and delivery 12 years ago in NY, and haven't seen since. Stokes county is about an hour away, I'll go first thing tomorrow, and have them tested. If they're negative, I'll pull them both and meet her with them. If positive...she would still take the three year old if we could raise the funds to treat him. She has several right now that she is treating, and cannot afford to treat any more. She said for the six year old, she would not put her through that at her age (too hard on her system). So prayers for negative tests tomorrow!:crossfing


----------



## mylissyk

GoldenMum said:


> :doh:OMG!!!! Moore labs is a girl I worked with in labor and delivery 12 years ago in NY, and haven't seen since. Stokes county is about an hour away, I'll go first thing tomorrow, and have them tested. If they're negative, I'll pull them both and meet her with them. If positive...she would still take the three year old if we could raise the funds to treat him. She has several right now that she is treating, and cannot afford to treat any more. She said for the six year old, she would not put her through that at her age (too hard on her system). So prayers for negative tests tomorrow!:crossfing


I hate to hear that about the heartworm treatment. GRRNT routinely treats dogs of all ages for heartworms. The only reason they don't treat is if there is already internal organ damage.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I am praying for negative results....Thanks for taking this situation on...I would hate to see these 2 PTS


----------



## GoldenMum

Unfortunately this is a one woman rescue, all treatment comes out of her pocket! She treated a seven year old last year, and had to put him down when he started throwing clots....she is not willing to put another through that. We can all only do so much.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

CFGRR and all the other Golden Rescues here in NC treat all dogs with Heartworm too regardless of their age. Many times we have to wait until the dog gains weight or becomes healthier for other reasons before it can begin treatment, but they are all treated for Heartworms and not released for Adoption until they are cleared medically by a Vet and test negative.

*Alot of the Rescue groups in NC, some of the all/mixed breed Rescues, WILL NOT take a dog from a shelter if it is Heartworm POSITIVE-so very sad and not right in my opinion.*


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

Dawn

I am so grateful for you being willing to go and pull them if they are HW negative and then meet the lady from Moore Labs? *Does the Moore Lab lady know this?*
I don't know if they charge a pull fee, too, and I don't think they take a credit card, as they wouldn't for the HW tests.

I just got back home-sorry I'm so late on checking on this.

I agree that a rescue should take them and treat them if they are HW positive, but I guess alot of rescues now just don't have the money.


----------



## GoldenMum

Yes, I'll contact her after I have them HW tested.....please keep positive thoughts going for negative tests! If they're positive, I'll cry all the way home. I think it would be great too if all rescues took them either way. I know this woman, she has 4 sons, and works very hard to do what she can, it all comes out of her pocket. She has placed 70 dogs this year, all on her dime. I say kudos to her. She is currently treating several for heartworm, and cannot afford any more right now.We could use more like her. Has anyone heard back from any others, willing to take them if positive? I could pull for who ever, if needed.


----------



## FinnTastic

I e-mailed these two in Maryland. I looked at the Rescues in NC,SC, and Va, but either the website didn't work, or they weren't taken anymore. I couldn't find any in Va. I also told them to pass the information along if they knew someone who could help these guys out.
Labrador Retriever Club of the Potomac Rescue
Labrador Retriever Rescue


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Did anyone contact the LUCY LABS RESCUE in Charlotte?


----------



## GoldenMum

Update:

The shelter has agreed to HW test these guys without payment today, we'll know what we're dealing with.....I'll post with results when available!


----------



## FinnTastic

I didn't, I only looked at the list the Karen gave.


----------



## firedancer722

OMG... i hope those two sweethearts get out of that shelter and into loving homes. I have a soft spot for labs, especially. This just breaks my heart that I can't do something to help.  

Please keep us updated on them... hoping for a great outcome.


----------



## GoldenMum

I have a phone call into them...waiting for a call back


----------



## FinnTastic

Fingers Crossed!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Just spoke with Lucky Labs rescue in Charlotte, I will talk to them after I know if they Are HW+ or HW-. Deb from MooreLabs will take then if neg. Lucky Labs will try to find placement if pos, but currently are full! Positive thoughts through the power of the pack!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

You are just amazing! Thank you so much for following up and contacting another rescue.

Have you talked to Moore Labs and made arrangements with her as to where she will meet you to get Ginger and Samson and when.
She had said that she was 3 1/2 hrs. from the shelter so I want to make sure that you don't have to try to figure out where to keep these two sweeties until then.

Are you talking about Lucky Labs in Toledo, Ohio?


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

Dawn

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Ginger and Samson today.

Please let us know as soon as you can.

Bless you for going to get them.


----------



## GoldenMum

It will be a tough trip to pick up Sampson today, he tested HW- and will get a second chance. Unfortunately Ginger is not that lucky, she tested a heavy positive and will not go home with her brother. If anyone knows of any other option, please let me know immediately before I make the trip up there. I am wiping away tears of joy for Sampson, and tears of sorrow for Ginger.


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMom*

GoldenMom

Is Ginger the younger?
Didn't Moore say they would treat the younger one?

What about calling Lucky Labs and seeing if they will take her?

Maybe if you call the lady at Moore she will reconsider.


----------



## GoldenMum

Unfortunately Ginger is the older of the two, and Moore cannot take her. I have 2 calls into Luck Labs, but have heard nothing back....sad


----------



## Looni2ns

what about sos lab rescue? Sabrina Sweeney pulls them here and we send them to her partner in Fayetteville, NC. I'll email Sabrina.


----------



## firedancer722

Thank goodness Sampson was negative... but my heart is broken over Ginger. That poor sweet girl.  How can people be so neglectful of such innocent creatures.


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

Dawn

Email me your cell phone number.
Trying to find someone for Ginger. Doubt if I can in short time frame, but just in case.


----------



## Karen519

*Loonin2*

LOONIN2

CAN you CALL THEM? Thanks for offering to contact them.
*
Dawn What time are you leaving.
PM me your phone number.**
Just emld. Lab Rescue of NC, begging.*
Also, emld. Kim on Lab Forum-I know she will tr.


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Please email me or pm me you cell number before you leave just in case a miracle happens and someone can take Ginger.
What time are you leaving???

I know this will be very hard for you, but you are saving a life-Samson's.

I emld. LRNC and my friend Kim Sellers.

Looni2s: Can you call SABRINA, PLEASE?


----------



## FinnTastic

The rescues I e-mailed never got back to me : (
Poor Ginger, hoping someone can help her.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Is there anything we can do as a forum? How much does it cost to treat HW? What if we dontated in Ginger's name??


----------



## FinnTastic

Here are some other places maybe someone can contact for Ginger. I'm actually on my way out so won't be able to e-mail anyone. I got those from this site. http://www.gastonhumane.org/rescuelist.pdf
Furbabies Rescue & Adoption 336-699-4732 (rescues special needs and mixed breed dogs and cats)

Animal Rescue & Foster Program: [email protected] or 574-9600 

Recycled Pets, Inc. 803-981-5087 [email protected] Bruce C. Kramer, CFO 

Otter Tails Labrador Rescue / Jeanie Gasque 803-531-5435 or [email protected]


----------



## Karen519

*Everyone*

Everyone

Please start emlg. to try to find Ginger help in NC.

I am trying to find out what HW treatment costs from a friend on Lab Forum.

I don't think Moore Labs can take Ginger.


----------



## GoldenMum

I have a friend who just went through this with a pup she rescued, she spent about $1,000.00 for treatment without boarding. She cared for him at her home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I will pledge $50 toward Ginger's treatment if that will help get her into a rescue.


----------



## Karen519

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom Thanks!

I still don't know what HW treatment would cost.


----------



## GoldenMum

I called those 3 numbers that FinnTastic posted, 2 are disconnected. The third one says, if you don't hear from us in 24hours, we're full! So sad!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

I agree that if we can't be sure we can collect all the money for HW treatment for Ginger, we can't leave anyone holding the bag.

Do you know what HW treatment in NC costs?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Karen519 said:


> Everyone
> 
> Please start emlg. to try to find Ginger help in NC.
> 
> I am trying to find out what HW treatment costs from a friend on Lab Forum.
> 
> I don't think Moore Labs can take Ginger.


Minimum amount to treat Heartworm is $500 and can go up to almost $2,000 depending on what Stage of Heartworm a dog has and the number of treatments needed.


----------



## GoldenMum

She tested a heavy positive, I'm sure at least $1,000.00. A friend just went through this with a dog she rescued, it was almost that and he was a light positive....he had 3 months quiet and 2 arsenic injections. It is very had on a dogs system, especially one that is 6 years old.


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

Thanks for the info.
I emld. Lucky Labs in Charlotte,NC


----------



## GoldenMum

I have spoken with Lucky Labs yesterday, and have 2 unreturned phone calls into them today.


----------



## GoldenMum

Lucky Labs will take responsibility for Ginger if we can find her a foster home....any ideas?


----------



## Karen519

*Please*

Please

If we can find a foster home, we can save Ginger.
Anyone in NC that can foster?


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

bumping up for a Miracle for Ginger.


----------



## GoldenMum

We are so close I can taste it.......it takes a forum to save a dog...


----------



## Laurie

I wish I lived closer......sorry!


----------



## Karen519

*Ginger*

Bumping up for a miracle foster for Ginger-Lucky Labs in Charlotte will take her if we find a foster!


----------



## Hali's Mom

*Ginger*

For some reason I couldn't find anything about these dogs on the Lab board so here is what I posted.


Ginger in NC needs help NOW 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ginger and her little brother unfortunately have found themselves in the Stokes County AC in Danbury NC. They have been tested for HW and while her brother tested neg. poor Ginger is high positive. There is a rescue that can take her brother but are unable to take on the added expense to treat Ginger at this time, just treated several others of late. Lucky Labs has offered rescue to Ginger but they currently have no foster homes available. Anyone in the NC area willing to help them out. She will need a quiet home while she undergoes treatment I am sure. Email me at [email protected] if you can help. Here is the link from the Golden Retriever Forum 







http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rescue-cases/...-rescue-5.html


----------



## firedancer722

Aggghhh.. I wish I lived closer and that I wasn't limited to just one dog by my lease agreement.  Please please please let someone help this angel out.


----------



## Karen519

*Kathi*

KATHI

SAMSON has rescue-Golden Mum going to pick him up very soon.
Ginger is HW positive, Lucky Labs said they would take if we can find her a foster.
Joanne from Lab Forum just emld. me she MIGHT have someone-she's waiting for a reply.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

bumping up for Ginger!


----------



## FinnTastic

bumping for Ginger. I wish those numbers I found panned out. Oh well, hoping someone comes through.


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

Thank you, GoldenMum, for going to get Samson and take him to Moore Labs.
Bless Moore Labs for taking him.
I haven't heard back yet from my friend Joanne, from Lab Forum, that might have a foster for Ginger, so that Lucky Labs could take her.


----------



## GoldenMum

:You_Rock_Well, thank you everyone for the pawsitive thoughts, I called one last person who I help with rescue from another shelter quite often. She made a call, and voila! Ginger has a foster! I took them to the vet for a quick check and Ginger left for her new foster. Moore Labs met me there, and picked up Sampson (beautiful boy)...so hopefully if all goes well there will be happy endings all around. Thanks for all the emailing, phone calls, and positive thoughts. I'm exhausted, mainly emotionally and am opening a well deserved bottle of wine. Cheers and Happy Labor Day:wavey:to all!


----------



## Bell

GoldenMum said:


> :You_Rock_Well, thank you everyone for the pawsitive thoughts, I called one last person who I help with rescue from another shelter quite often. She made a call, and voila! Ginger has a foster! I took them to the vet for a quick check and Ginger left for her new foster. Moore Labs met me there, and picked up Sampson (beautiful boy)...so hopefully if all goes well there will be happy endings all around. Thanks for all the emailing, phone calls, and positive thoughts. I'm exhausted, mainly emotionally and am opening a well deserved bottle of wine. Cheers and Happy Labor Day:wavey:to all!


YES!Hats off to everyone who helped this sweet chocolate!


----------



## GoldenMum

To anyone who offered, or is interested in making a tax deductible donation for Gingers heartworm treatment please make it payable to Lucky Labs Rescue and mark Ginger in the memo line. The address is: P O Box 128650. _Charlotte_, _NC_. 27203...Thank You!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I pledged, so will mail a check soon.


----------



## FinnTastic

GoldenMum, you are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jax's Mom

Wow AWESOME Thank you so much for all YOUR hard work GoldenMum....!!!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum is an ANGEL!!!

prayers DO WORK!! THANK YOU Paula Bedard for putting Ginger on the prayer list!!!

God Bless you, GoldenMum, you sure must be emotionally and mentally exhausted!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

You are a Dog Angel-bumping up the GOOD NEWS!!

*GINGER AND SAMSON ARE BOTH SAFE AND WILL BE LOVED THANKS TO YOU!!!*


----------



## Hali's Mom

Thank you everyone for working so hard for these two. Wishing them well and a Happy Labor Day to all. Great way to start the weekend.


----------



## GoldenMum

Got a call from the rescue that took Sampson tonight. They said Sampson is one of the sweetest, well trained dogs they have gotten into rescue. She couldn't understand how anyone could give him up? They're sure his furever home is just around the corner! 

This update just in from Ginger's foster-ginger is great! she has definitely been somebody's beloved pet and a house dog, very calm with our other dogs, picked out a toy and just laid down calmly on the rug. once she is ready, she should be very easy to place.


----------



## C's Mom

This warms my heart. A BIG thank you to all involved in helping these doggies.


----------



## mylissyk

GoldenMum said:


> :You_Rock_Well, thank you everyone for the pawsitive thoughts, I called one last person who I help with rescue from another shelter quite often. She made a call, and voila! Ginger has a foster! I took them to the vet for a quick check and Ginger left for her new foster. Moore Labs met me there, and picked up Sampson (beautiful boy)...so hopefully if all goes well there will be happy endings all around. Thanks for all the emailing, phone calls, and positive thoughts. I'm exhausted, mainly emotionally and am opening a well deserved bottle of wine. Cheers and Happy Labor Day:wavey:to all!


You are awesome! Best news today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*GREAT* Job everyone, so glad this has worked out for both of these beautiful Labs.


----------



## Karen519

*So happy*

SO very happy for Samson and Ginger.
God Bless Lucky Labs and Moore Labs!
It would be wonderful if Samson and Ginger get to meet up, again!!
THANK you to ALL for your help!!
If it weren't for GoldenMum getting them out of Stokes, the story would not have had a Happy Ending!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

*GoldenMum*

I had emld. Mona from Stokes, when we were trying to find a foster yesterday and told her we were trying for Ginger. I emld. her the good news yesterday after you told me you found a foster for Ginger.

She just replied today and said she was in hospital with a kidney stone and the news that both SAMSON and GINGER were saved made her day, *and she said to tell you that YOU ROCK!!!:thanks::You_Rock_:You_Rock_*


----------



## GoldenMum

:dblthumb2Not just me, a big thanks to all those who scrambled in Gingers final hours!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum 

Two Lab Pups at Stokes = 4 mos. old. I emld. them to you.
Can you send to Moore Labs?
I just emld. Lucky Labs.


----------



## GoldenMum

I emailed Moore Labs, the other I had emailed for Ginger never even responded! May be you should start a new thread Karen, so folks on the forum know these two pups need rescue. Stokes is a tiny shelter, they fill up quickly! Who would dump pups like this?


----------



## GoldenMum

Moore Labs is trying to find a foster, if they can, they will accept them! Fingers crossed!:crossfing


----------



## GoldenMum

Moore Labs is taking them...I will be picking them up tomorrow....can almost smell the puppy breath already!


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

Dawn

That is wonderful news!! I also emld. Lucky Labs, but if it is for sure Moore Labs is taking them, I will tell them they have rescue. Moore Labs is WONDERFUL!

All the info I had in these pups was from Mona at Stokes [email protected] and all she sent were their pics and she said they are on Sarah's (Stokes) facebook page?
I emld. Mona and told her to send us the link to Sarah's Facebook Page and to give us more info on them like sex, shots, etc.!


----------



## GoldenMum

Thanks Karen!


----------



## Karen519

*Dawn*

Dawn

Got your msg. this morning-have a safe trip going to pick up these pups!
You are a DOG ANGEL!!


----------



## GoldenMum

Those puppies were so sweet.....so happy to be out...lots of kisses. You could see every bone in their little bodies...poor babies were starving. They shouldn't have to worry about that again. They just wanted to be touched...will make very nice pets!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

THANK YOU so much for getting them to rescue-they would THANK YOU if they could.


----------



## GoldenMum

They did, with lots of sloppy wet kisses...they were lovers...lol!


----------



## Karen519

*GoldenMum*

GoldenMum

I'm sure you didn't have a hand free to take pics!:doh:


----------



## GoldenMum

No I didn't but if you post the pics from the original email you got, I'll post updated pics...I'm going to visit them in foster in a couple of weeks!


----------



## GoldenMum

*Update on ginger and sampson*



GoldenMum said:


> These guys are running out of time, anyone who knows of any lab rescue groups? I spoke to Sarah, but she only sent me pics, I'll get more info from her tomorrow, they are beautiful...poor babies!
> 
> 
> Here's the pictures of the two labs we talked about. Thanks for any quick
> help you can give us with them. They need to be out of here!!!
> Sarah
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> Sampson is the 3 year old golden lab
> Ginger is the 6 year old chocolate lab. Ginger is spayed and house broken.
> Both were said to be good with children.
> Sampson (the golden one) is VERY strong, Ginger, on the other hand is more calm.
> They are both very good dogs and seem to do fine with other animals also.
> That is all the information I have on them.
> Thank you,
> Sarah
> 
> Sampson has not been heartworm tested, however, we can do that, but there is a $10 fee. Sampson appears to have been neutered. __________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Picture 001.jpg*
> 51K View Download *Picture 002.jpg*
> 102K View Download *Picture 003.jpg*
> 45K View Download *Picture 005.jpg*
> 83K View Download *Picture 006.jpg*
> 40K View Download


Very good news on the lab front.....Sampson has just past all his tests to become a search and rescue dog for the Marines....a salute to Sampson!!!! I visited with Ginger today, she is healthy and ready for her forever home....she has a couple of families interested...so paws crossed for Ginger...such a well trained girl. Her foster mom told her I was leaving and she had to go to her room, Ginger looked at mom like "really?"...then turned and went to her room...she'll make someone a great pet....so glad they weren't PTS!


----------

